

Show HN: TED talks on shuffle, at TEDchannel.tv - stevestreza
http://tedchannel.tv/

======
kbrower
Excellent! I did something similar with cooking videos. I need to upgrade to
the full screen player. <http://www.recipepuppy.com/video>

------
fybren
Love the idea. Any future plans to allow login so it knows what talks I've
watched?

~~~
stevestreza
I'm probably going to do HTML5 local storage of talks you've watched more than
a couple times. It's just a static page right now, so adding a login system
would require a lot more infrastructure.

